# 2009 Archery Success!! 6x6 Down!!



## GoatT (Nov 19, 2007)

Was a good opener to the Archery season. This trip we saw alot of animals. After 2 hard days of hunting, spotting, glassing and many miles on the leather, I was able to connect on a beautiful 6x6 with matching 1 1/2" cheaters on either side and some great fronts and awesome mass. Saw this buck out feeding and after a long hour long stalk I shot this buck at 21 yards. He ran down the trail about 35 yards and I watched him stop and stagger like he had been hit by a heavyweight fighter. He took a couple steps to the right out of sight. I knew it wouldn't be long before he went down. After giving him a good half hour, I began a slow check for blood and to look for my arrow as it was a pass through. As I walked 20 yards passed the where I had shot him, I found him lying in some brush. What I didn't know was that I only had a 10-12 inch window through the pine right in front of me and my arrow had just barely clipped the tip of a branch which made the shot a little back. I had shot him through the liver. As I approached and saw him just lying there, he was still breathing so I knocked another arrow to shoot so he would not suffer. As I took one more step he immediately jumped up and took one step and turned and looked at me at 7 yards broadside. The staredown began, I slowly pulled back the string and let another one fly right behind the shoulder. He ran about 40 yards and was down for the count.

Here he is after the I found him:

http://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o52/ ... G_2897.jpg

Here is what my Montec G5 did to him. I love these broadheads. They open an animal right up.

http://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o52/ ... G_2896.jpg

Some other pics of him before the boning out the meat and four mile pack out!

http://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o52/ ... G_2898.jpg
http://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o52/ ... G_2904.jpg
http://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o52/ ... G_2899.jpg
http://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o52/ ... G_2903.jpg

At the taxidermist!

http://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o52/ ... G_2905.jpg


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

When I read "6x6 down" I thought you'd killed an elk!

That's one beautiful buck dude! Gongrats!


----------



## elkaholic226 (Feb 13, 2009)

Congrats on a really nice buck !!!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> When I read "6x6 down" I thought you'd killed an elk!
> 
> That's one beautiful buck dude! Gongrats!


+1 on both accounts!!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Nice! Congrats.


----------



## bowhunter007 (Aug 22, 2009)

That is awesome!!! Thanks for the story!


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

Cool story and a great buck! Thanks for sharing and congrats on the great deer!


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Very cool! Congrats on a very nice buck.


----------



## shootinfool (Aug 18, 2009)

Awsome story and buck. Very nice looking!


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

Great buck, but you got my hopes up expecting to see a bull.

Has anyone gotten a decent bull on an open area this year? Will anyone?


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Nice buck and story, thanks for sharing!


----------

